# can thermostat wires be hooked up backwards?



## Rugar (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't want to blow anything.  But they opperate off of 24V AC don't they and ac works either way right.  DC I know has to be correct.

Thanks


----------



## atlarge54 (Jan 23, 2009)

I was taught the following, red is the power side, white (snow) is heat, yellow (sun is a/c), green is blower only.


----------



## Rugar (Jan 23, 2009)

does it matter wich wire (hot or ground) to go to which slot in back of the EKO controller or to hook up to my old gas boiler.  JUst  don't want to switch them and cause a problem.  THanks for the which color wire were in thermostat.  I needed that also.


----------



## timberr (Jan 23, 2009)

Rugar,

The thermostat acts as a switch, when heat is needed the contacts close and circut is completed. My experiance has been it isn't the thermostat that fries, as long as you are using the terminals on the thermostat marked R (red) & W (white) the thermostat is safe. Personally I ran my Hot lead to the W terminal (with white wire) , Then the R terminal was connected T1 on my Zone Valve (Red wire). I had promlems after the thermostat when I got a wire crossed and I burned out s 24V transformer. I fried my share getting my system up and running. They do make a 24V transformer that are fused, I usually fried one on a Saturday or Sunday so it was off to HD to by a replacement or two.

As for the Eko contoller, I don't use mine. I run my system off of a Tekmar 260.

Good luck


----------

